# EQ with FBQ 1000 & AUDYSSEY



## soco (Apr 30, 2014)

I have an old ONKYO av, i left off two channels of the auto cal, center and sub(sub no diferrence with audyssey)

I have now two filters in the sub channel, i will upload the results because i have stuck ...
I also recal. the distance fοr the sub .

































My coach is also stuck  to the wall , all the mic positions ''*back*'' are of the 3 seats when i seat normally, at about 1,5 meter(5 feet) area and the ''*front*'' are also the same area at about one foot front and less than a foot lower..
I must tell you that i have also place some pillows at the wall, behind me at the head hight and an absorption panel.
1)first of all the audition make thinks much better (i had i peak as this at the 22hz )
2)i had and also have a problem with the '' bass feeling '', i will explain what i mean.
I dont have a chest hit at the explosion scenes , also on music scenes with drums like ''whiplash'' i dont feel in my body that kick drum.
3)my center is ; http://www.m-audio.com/products/view/m3-8#.VoUawLaLSM8
4)my av is http://www.onkyousa.com/Products/model.php?m=TX-SR805&class=Receiver
5) sub is http://www.earthquakesound.com/index.php/en/browse-products/item/supernova-mkv-15piano

I leave this year with sound problems , but i believe with good will each obstacle disappears.

Health and Peace to all of you!!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You’ll probably need at least a couple more filters to smooth things out with the sub. That “chest hit” thing is in the 60-80 Hz range, and right now that range is overwhelmed by the >40 Hz range. I’d suggest working on a house curve for the sub between ~100 to 25-30 Hz, and shelve below that point. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## soco (Apr 30, 2014)

Happy New Year ! Peace,Joy,Love,Good Health and better hearing!!

I boost 7db at the bass eq of the av at center channel, so to lift the 60-100(i know bass boost is over that about>200 but i was desperate) and run the audyssey to all channels except subs.
c (center position)cf(center front ~ a foot)
I also have all channels cut at 80hz , but look what happened. 
1)i covered the overwhelmed problem somewhat but it still exists (no chesty hit)
2)i destroyed the mids, voices became terrible dirty with extra bass 
3)the 45-50 hz boost 5 db and i forced the filter there with extra 12 db down!
4)the audyssey i think made everything worst, unfortunately this time was with the boost bass eq , and i didnt check it without that, but look at the measurements at the 1khz-20khz .. what is this autocal for? good or bad?:dontknow: 
Only the 4-5th graph is without audyssey+boost bass the center and before the extra low filters


----------

